# Chris king hubs and Zipps



## njbiker66 (Apr 10, 2007)

Any one run Chris king hubs with Zipp rims? I am looking to build a 505( really 404s) rims with king hubs. Any one else run this combo?


----------



## JacksonDodge (Mar 26, 2006)

njbiker66 said:


> Any one run Chris king hubs with Zipp rims? I am looking to build a 505( really 404s) rims with king hubs. Any one else run this combo?



As far as I know this isn't possible.

King hubs = 28/32/36 holes.

Zipp rims = 16/18/20/24 holes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

You could get the Pave model Zipp rims in those drillings, I think many would opt for lighter hubs when building with light rims like Zipps. Models like White, Tune or the Ligero hubs.


----------



## JacksonDodge (Mar 26, 2006)

kytyree said:


> You could get the Pave model Zipp rims in those drillings, I think many would opt for lighter hubs when building with light rims like Zipps. Models like White, Tune or the Ligero hubs.



Quick check of the Zipp site shows no higher drillings than 24 for all of the clydesdale/cyclocross wheels.

I haven't seen any higher than 24 offered for a while.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=details&sku=RM9986

http://www.ebikestop.com/zipp_505_rim_700c_clincher-360-6000-505.php

There are two places selling the 505 above 24 hole, there are probably more...


----------



## JacksonDodge (Mar 26, 2006)

kytyree said:


> http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=details&sku=RM9986
> 
> http://www.ebikestop.com/zipp_505_rim_700c_clincher-360-6000-505.php
> 
> There are two places selling the 505 above 24 hole, there are probably more...



Aye. Those are the '08 rims. They're not doing them anymore. Once those are gone, they're gone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Since they are for sale all over the place doesn't look like that's any time soon.


----------



## 11.4 (Mar 2, 2008)

Zipp will drill rims in any count that a customer asks for. Sometimes the wait is a bit long but they happily deliver. Edge will do the same. 

Note that Chris King hubs are not rated for radial spoking and aren't necessarily the best hub for very high tension spokings. They were engineered for classic alloy rims and not for the spoke tensions required for deep section carbon rims. I'm sure you can do it and get away with it, but you would have to find a builder who was OK with that since there might be warranty issues with King. Does someone know more about this that can contribute?


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

This is not personal experience, so take it for what is worth, but there is a local masters cross racer who has been using Zipp rims with King hubs for at least the last 4 years, and he seems to not had any problems with that set up.


----------



## carboneater (Mar 16, 2007)

NJ,I think you would be alot happier with the way WI hubs roll compared to CK.. I don't have the numbers, but what you gain in aero from the Zipps, you will probably lose with CK rolling resistance.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

carboneater said:


> NJ,I think you would be alot happier with the way WI hubs roll compared to CK.. I don't have the numbers, but what you gain in aero from the Zipps, you will probably lose with CK rolling resistance.


 not sure what you mean here.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

Zipp's hubs are pretty darn impressive, not sure why you wouldn't just buy a prebuilt set from them. Pez did a factory tour and had a nice write up a month or 2 ago on their hub design/manufacturing process and it is worth a read. Mixing that hub & rim is a bit of a mismatch, engineering wise and stylistically, IMO. 

Full disclosure, my studio sells Zipp & CK fwiw.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

i'd buy edge rims over zipps anyday. stronger - higher spoke tensions, holes moulded in rim - not drilled like zipps, no weight limit and similar in price.

Me personally, I run DT240's on Edge 1.38 tubs and they are nothing short of fantastic.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

haydos said:


> i'd buy edge rims over zipps anyday. stronger - higher spoke tensions, holes moulded in rim - not drilled like zipps, no weight limit and similar in price.
> 
> Me personally, I run DT240's on Edge 1.38 tubs and they are nothing short of fantastic.



I am waiting on a set of 68's right now, trying to be patient but I have been wanting a set for sometime. Should be any day now its even more painful as I know the rear wheel is built but I have been waiting on the front rim to come in.


----------



## njbiker66 (Apr 10, 2007)

Not a Fan of zipp hubs seen a few blow up after a few seasons and one not even making it that long. I am waiting to contact zipp once the new year hits to see what they have in a 28 hole. I mite go for DT swiss hubs 190 if I can cough up the money or just with a set of 240s. I really like my king hubs it will be the 5th pair I own and the second for the road bike.

Tom


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

I am not impressed with Zipp, so I would not buy their product in future. 

I have had Zipp Team CSC wheelset, including hubs, for last 2 years/>11,000miles. Expensive wheels but I was happy until last week.
Durability and longevity are not their forte, IME.

This is fitness riding only, 95% on dry roads, my weight is 150# (70kg). No accidents, no potholes, no kerb jumping. 

Rim cracked on rear wheel and the rear hub is also quite worn upon close inspection by my shop. Zipp may be very good product to use for racing and when the sponsor is paying but if you are putting your own money down, I suggest look elsewhere. Zip on Zipp.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

acid_rider said:


> I am not impressed with Zipp, so I would not buy their product in future.
> 
> I have had Zipp Team CSC wheelset, including hubs, for last 2 years/>11,000miles. Expensive wheels but I was happy until last week.
> Durability and longevity are not their forte, IME.
> ...



I can appreciate that your upset the wheel failed but how many times are you going to post this on here?


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

acid_rider said:


> This is fitness riding only, 95% on dry roads, my weight is 150# (70kg).


You should have a shop build a wheelset with Revolution 32-spoke 3-cross with Chris King hubs and DT Swiss Dual-Eyelet rims. They're not the lightest, but they'll last, and the hubs are fully serviceable. You'll never have to defend their quality.


----------



## njbiker66 (Apr 10, 2007)

I would hate to tell kytyree that the csc rim is really a DT swiss rr1.1 man that would suck. I have been Riding the 1.1 for 2 seasons now and about 6,000 miles and I am almost twice his size LOL.  
I am going to lace the wheels my self it will be a my 10th wheel set.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

njbiker66 said:


> I would hate to tell kytyree that the csc rim is really a DT swiss rr1.1 man that would suck. I have been Riding the 1.1 for 2 seasons now and about 6,000 miles and I am almost twice his size LOL.
> I am going to lace the wheels my self it will be a my 10th wheel set.



Why would I care if its a DT swiss rr1.1 rim? I don't, and NFL lineman aren't twice my size.


----------



## bluedog18 (Aug 19, 2006)

*+1 for Edge*



haydos said:


> i'd buy edge rims over zipps anyday. stronger - higher spoke tensions, holes moulded in rim - not drilled like zipps, no weight limit and similar in price.
> 
> Me personally, I run DT240's on Edge 1.38 tubs and they are nothing short of fantastic.



I agree with the Edge rims, just a better and stronger rim. I'm using 2.38 with Chris King hubs for cyclocross. I've ridden the front rim with a flat for 2 laps hitting rocks and everything else and still true and no damages at all. Even crash and had another rider ride over my rear wheel and no problems. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

Zipp does sell 28h rims.












kytyree said:


> I am waiting on a set of 68's right now, trying to be patient but I have been wanting a set for sometime. Should be any day now its even more painful as I know the rear wheel is built but I have been waiting on the front rim to come in.


I have your front rim now and will be sending your wheels out this week.


----------



## njbiker66 (Apr 10, 2007)

*caution Rant*

OK good point, but none the less its a good rim. That should of went to acid rider not you my bad.

The NFL and bunch of other sports are a joke if you get down to it. MMM lets pay some one Millions of dollars to play a game and they still say they want or need more money. We should give them a bail out as well cause they can't make the payment on their houses and cars. Lets jump on board on that one too. :mad2:

oh lingero Love the zipps with the red king hub.

TOm


----------



## nubcake (Nov 19, 2008)

acid_rider said:


> I am not impressed with Zipp, so I would not buy their product in future.
> 
> I have had Zipp Team CSC wheelset, including hubs, for last 2 years/>11,000miles. Expensive wheels but I was happy until last week.
> Durability and longevity are not their forte, IME.
> ...


awww...poor baby only got 11,000 miles out of his zipps. Im sorry but i could never consider buying a wheelset like that if i never race or at the very least ride in fast groups. You need to pull your head out of your ass and buy the right equipment for the job. You seriously need kicked in the nuts very hard :10:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Ligero said:


> I have your front rim now and will be sending your wheels out this week.



Thanks for the update, I didn't see your post till tonight. By the way didn't mean to sound impatient, most of my post was aimed at myself as I had been wanting to pull the trigger on a set for a while and finally ordered them.



> oh ligero Love the zipps with the red king hub


The set Ligero is building for me is Edge rims and the Ligero hubs in red.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

nubcake said:


> awww...poor baby only got 11,000 miles out of his zipps. Im sorry but i could never consider buying a wheelset like that if i never race or at the very least ride in fast groups. You need to pull your head out of your ass and buy the right equipment for the job. You seriously need kicked in the nuts very hard :10:


also considering it is being sold as a training wheel by zipp and not a race wheel?


----------



## njbiker66 (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm going with this one.:thumbsup:


----------



## nubcake (Nov 19, 2008)

Its still a very light wheel (in terms of everyday wheels) and 11,000 miles is pretty good compared to alot of other wheels out there in that weight. I dont see how someone could possibly say "only" with that little weight. Hell ive seen a few rims that the sidewalls were almost worn though in that many miles. Now if he said he only got a couple thousand miles out of one it would be a different story but 11,000??


----------



## kef3844 (May 30, 2008)

nubcake said:


> Its still a very light wheel (in terms of everyday wheels) and 11,000 miles is pretty good compared to alot of other wheels out there in that weight. I dont see how someone could possibly say "only" with that little weight. Hell ive seen a few rims that the sidewalls were almost worn though in that many miles. Now if he said he only got a couple thousand miles out of one it would be a different story but 11,000??



Some people do that many miles in a year. Also, Zipps blow.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*you need to learn some manners or go back to your cage*



nubcake said:


> Its still a very light wheel (in terms of everyday wheels) and 11,000 miles is pretty good compared to alot of other wheels out there in that weight. I dont see how someone could possibly say "only" with that little weight. Hell ive seen a few rims that the sidewalls were almost worn though in that many miles. Now if he said he only got a couple thousand miles out of one it would be a different story but 11,000??


you replied without having done any research. If you have nothing to contribute apart from personal abuse you need to learn your manners and keep quiet.
Zipp Team CSC are sold and advertised as a set of *training* wheels with 32 spokes on rear and 28 on front. They are sold on the basis that they can take the punishment and last a long time. 11,000 miles is very short distance because any respectable training wheel is allowed to fail, even if it's cheap and heavy. Zipp Team CSC are not a race wheel. Furthermore you have zero clue as to how fast I ride. Sounds like you are talking out of your ar$e.


----------

